# SNES9X v1.43



## g4jek8j54 (Mar 30, 2008)

Source: TehSkeen.com



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Here is a front SD card support for SNES9X 1.43 GX Edition!
> Main code added comes from svpe loader, thanks to him.
> 
> Rom must be called "rom.smc" and placed in root directory of sdcard.
> ...



Works good for me!  I was able to run Super Mario All-Stars using it.  I haven't tried it myself, but it's also reported that you can save to a GameCube memory card.

Thread: http://tehskeen.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6159


----------



## Hodglim (Mar 30, 2008)

Awesome news, shame it's only one rom at a time but it's a start!


----------



## Hitto (Mar 31, 2008)

great start, can't wait to see more of this... I want, nay, *demand* a snes9x channel!


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 1, 2008)

Great improvement! Ecxited to see what's coming next...

Hitto, with the SNES channel, I'm with you


----------



## PuyoDead (Apr 2, 2008)

Could someone be so kind as to tell me what the directory structure should be for this? I can't seem to get it to load rom.smc no matter what I do. SNES9x loads fine, but I can only get that color demo to load.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 2, 2008)

PuyoDead said:
			
		

> Could someone be so kind as to tell me what the directory structure should be for this? I can't seem to get it to load rom.smc no matter what I do. SNES9x loads fine, but I can only get that color demo to load.


Same here. I've tried to get this to work and with multiple ROMs and I just get the Color Demo.


----------



## THEGREATLG (Apr 2, 2008)

There is a new version that lets you browse for snes roms if you want i can upload it .


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 2, 2008)

New version already? Gimme gimme!


----------



## THEGREATLG (Apr 2, 2008)

it didn't let me upload it to gbatemp so i'm going upload it to megaupload and post the link if they let me.


----------



## hey_suburbia (Apr 2, 2008)

THEGREATLG said:
			
		

> There is a new version that lets you browse for snes roms if you want i can upload it .



yes, upload


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 2, 2008)

You're allowed to, just make sure to remember the instructions.


----------



## THEGREATLG (Apr 2, 2008)

instructions for other links or for gbatemp upload?


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 2, 2008)

I mean how to use it and what does what if you can help it.
The instructions for the previous version made no sense.


----------



## THEGREATLG (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok i've uploaded it to gbatemp as SnesGx Front Sd V.2 under homebrew for other consoles.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 2, 2008)

Alright I found the new version of it but I'm still getting that Color Demo. Any help would be appreciated greatly.


----------



## PuyoDead (Apr 2, 2008)

Ok, I downloaded the one from the very first link in this thread (it's snesgx_Front.rar (830.3 KB, 261 views)), and got it to work. This is how I set it up:

boot.elf and rom.smc in the root of the sd card.

boot.elf is a renamed snesgx.elf
rom.smc is just a renamed super mario world.smc

Upon loading the emulator, I went to load new rom, then load from front. It sits for a little bit, then says successful. Any other version I tried before this would cause an error here. After that, I went back and picked play game. Everything was fine from there. I just can't save my game, because it can't mount my memory card.


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 2, 2008)

I also got it to work like PuyoDead wrote: Just put roms anywhere on your SD-Card and choose Load from front and you should be able to browse your SD-Card. The go to Play Game.

The only issue I have is that when my Wii is set to 60Hz everything is red, and on 50Hz everything is normal. Why is that?


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Apr 2, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Alright I found the new version of it but I'm still getting that Color Demo. Any help would be appreciated greatly.
> 
> These instructions are for vicious1988's second update, and, for the most part, work in the same manner for deletenop's version, which loads "rom.smc".
> 
> ...



Are you using PAL ROMs?  I believe that I read somewhere on the TehSkeen thread that the emulator doesn't properly support them yet, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Gaisuto (Apr 2, 2008)

Alright I did that, it said the ROM loaded successfully. When I hit Play game it seemingly froze though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Not this time. Awesome it works! Thanks a ton.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Apr 2, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Alright I did that, it said the ROM loaded successfully. When I hit Play game it seemingly froze though.



I'm reading on this thread to select "ROM Information" to verify that the ROM loaded, or, after you selected the ROM, to select "Reset Emulator", and when it reloads, select "Play Game".  By the way, in case you missed my edit, make sure the names of the ROM files are below fifty characters, including the .smc extension.


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 2, 2008)

g4jek8j54 said:
			
		

> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first menu is in red, even before I load a rom.


----------



## Kyusuke (Apr 3, 2008)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> g4jek8j54 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teonintyfive (Apr 3, 2008)

Yay, awesome, now I can play F-Zero!


----------



## misticknight (Apr 3, 2008)

ok i asked this on another forum but noone seems to know the problem. after loading TP and the hack file thingie it starts reading all these files and gets stuck at like 100s' of these file names "starter_clster ****" with 4 random numbers after it. anyone know why this is happning and how i can fix it? i have snes9x.elf in the root and renamed it to boot.elf.


----------



## TaMs (Apr 3, 2008)

Sounds great, but i think i'll stick with real snes, pc, psp or even ps3 linux. Untill wii's homebrew system is just better. : p


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Apr 3, 2008)

misticknight said:
			
		

> ok i asked this on another forum but noone seems to know the problem. after loading TP and the hack file thingie it starts reading all these files and gets stuck at like 100s' of these file names "starter_clster ****" with 4 random numbers after it. anyone know why this is happning and how i can fix it? i have snes9x.elf in the root and renamed it to boot.elf.



I don't think I have ever experienced this problem before.  What version of the Twilight Hack are you using?  Maybe try 3b instead of 3a, or vice-versa?


----------



## nando (Apr 3, 2008)

awesome- it worked for me. but i've only tried contra 3 which keeps putting me in 3 player mode but there might be something wrong with the rom.


----------



## misticknight (Apr 3, 2008)

i tried it now with the 3b version and it still does it so i took a photo of the error message maybe this would help, i couldn't get it any clearer though (i took it with my phone) so i'm sorry if it's hard to see. 

heres the link to the image: http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo0001ao4.jpg

could it be my SD card itself cause thats all i can come up with? it's an official 2GB Kingston though made in japan so i dont see why it would be that.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Apr 3, 2008)

misticknight said:
			
		

> i tried it now with the 3b version and it still does it so i took a photo of the error message maybe this would help, i couldn't get it any clearer though (i took it with my phone) so i'm sorry if it's hard to see.
> 
> heres the link to the image: http://img231.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo0001ao4.jpg
> 
> could it be my SD card itself cause thats all i can come up with? it's an official 2GB Kingston though made in japan so i dont see why it would be that.



Have you been able to load anything else with that SD card through the Twilight Hack before?  Also, according to Wiibrew.org, make sure that your card is formatted to FAT16, and not FAT32.  The only other thing I can think of is to make sure you are using the Twilight Hack for your region, although I think the game would just crash if you weren't using your region.


----------



## misticknight (Apr 3, 2008)

just tried it with tetris and it done the same thing so i have no idea whats happening. i'm using the correct twiliht hack (PAL) and my console isn't modified in any way at all. i give up for now but if anyone has a similar problem and knows what it is please let me know.


----------



## Citronat (Apr 3, 2008)

I Can play all games with this homebrew but i can´t save how do i do this or can´t you save with this emulator.


----------



## g4jek8j54 (Apr 3, 2008)

Citronat said:
			
		

> I Can play all games with this homebrew but i can´t save how do i do this or can´t you save with this emulator.



Do you have a GameCube memory card, preferably a third-party one?  You can save to them, but people have been having problems saving to the the official GameCube memory card.  As of right now, saving to the Wii SD Slot is not supported.


----------

